# Breeding for siamese



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

Am going to try and establish a simese sp line along with my marked varieties, and I'm just looking for some advice on the best pairings to get me there. I'm going to be collecting some burmese from kallan on saturday and am going to look to pair up one of the lighter ones (almost himi looking with red eyes) with a solid black??

Any pointers would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

First the obvious: siamese x siamese :lol: But himalayan x himalayan will also produce you 25% siamese. Burmese isn't a recognised variety in UK exhibiting - what is it genetically? If you don't have the himalayan gene (ch) then you can't make siamese.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

as far as i understand it (someone correct me if im wrong)

burmese is ch/cch

to get siamese you need ch/ch

C is domanat over the other c genes. so if u breed ch/ch to C/C you will get C/ch which will not show any points/dilutions but is you breed C/ch to a siamese you have 50% chance of getting siamese, or is you breed C/ch to C/ch you have a 25% chance of getting siamese.

so a bermese to siamese breeding will give u 50% chance of siamese 50% chance of bermese.
If the solid black you mention carrys no C dilution gene othe than C (he would have at least 1 C) and you bred it to a siamese will get carryers C/ch, to a bermese you will get carryers C/ch or C/cch but u wont know which untill breeding the young.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

webzdebs said:


> I'm going to be collecting some burmese from kallan on saturday


If burmese are ch/cch as PPVallhunds has said, then all you'd need to do to get siamese would be to mate your burmese together. You'd get 25% siamese, 50% burmese and 25% chinchilla.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

You'd only get chinchilla/silver agouti from a ticked mouse (A/* or Aw/*), as Burmese is self based (a/a ch/cch) you'd get Siamese, Burmese and rubbish blacks (a/a cch/cch) 

Sarah xxx


----------

